

Show HN: Game of Ice (Overnight Project) - esrauch
http://www.gameofice.com

======
esrauch
There is no real interaction, it just runs. The Conway rule changes the edges
to random values every frame, the other two rules just set the edges to a
random value at the start. I looked at other "life-like" rules but most of
them seem to result in the whole screen just filling pretty quickly.

HTML5 Canvas obviously, the javascript is a bit sloppy since I pretty much
just sat down and banged it out at 3am last night. I didn't minify it, so you
can take a look at it pretty easily but don't expect something pretty.

